# Sanremo 2015: tutti i cantanti big in gara.



## admin (14 Dicembre 2014)

Sono stati annunciati i nomi dei big (e dei loro brani) che parteciperanno a Sanremo 2015, in programma dal 10 al 14 Febbraio 2014. La conduzione, in questa edizione, spetterà a Carlo Conti.

Ecco, di seguito, la lista di tutti i cantanti big in gara. Ed i titolo dei loro brani:

_Una finestra tra le stelle_ - Annalisa
_Adesso è qui_ - Malika Ayane
_Che giorno è_ - Marco Masini
_Straordinario_ - Chiara Galiazzo
_Sogni infranti_ - Gianluca Grignani
_Fatti avanti amore_ - Nek
_Sola_ - Nina Zilli
_Il mondo esplode_ - Dear Jack
_Un attimo importante_ - Alex Britti
_Vita d'inferno_ - Biggio e Mandelli (I Solidi Idioti)
_Oggi ti parlo così_ - Moreno
_Il solo al mondo_ - Bianca Atzei
_Come una favola_ - Raf
_Voce_ - Lara Fabian
_Io sono una finestra_ - Grazia Di Michele e Mauro Coruzzi (Platinette)
_Grande amore_ - Il Volo
_Libera _- Anna Tatangelo
_Buona fortuna amore _- Nesli
_Un vento senza nome _- Irene Grandi
_Siamo uguali_ - Lorenzo Fragola


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono stati annunciati i nomi dei big (e dei loro brani) che parteciperanno a Sanremo 2015, in programma dal 10 al 14 Febbraio 2014. La conduzione, in questa edizione, spetterà a Carlo Conti.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, la lista di tutti i cantanti big in gara. Ed i titolo dei loro brani:
> 
> ...



mamma mia, cast osceno. 

c'è la solita fetta proveniente da amici/x factor (i favoriti al televoto), poi le solite cantanti che si fanno vedere SOLO a sanremo (la grandi, la zilli, la tatangelo), 2 perfette sconosciute (atzei e fabian), i casi umani (i soliti idioti), platinette , un paio di esponenti del rap, gente in cerca di rilancio (masini, raf, britti).

l'unica decente, pur non piacendomi, mi sembra la ayane.


----------



## admin (14 Dicembre 2014)

E' lo specchio di questa nazione.


----------



## Hammer (14 Dicembre 2014)

La lista è oscena. Chiuderlo no?

La musica italiana, quella che può definirsi tale, è BEN ALTRA COSA.


----------



## Nicco (14 Dicembre 2014)

Uno show di morti, da anni.


----------



## O Animal (14 Dicembre 2014)

admin ha scritto:


> sono stati annunciati i nomi dei big (e dei loro brani) che parteciperanno a sanremo 2015, in programma dal 10 al 14 febbraio 2014. La conduzione, in questa edizione, spetterà a carlo conti.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, la lista di tutti i cantanti big in gara. Ed i titolo dei loro brani:
> 
> ...


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Dicembre 2014)

Cioè i Soliti Idioti e Platinette (al di là degli altri accattoni tipo Moreno, Tatangelo, Nesli e compagnia) cosa c'entrano con la musica? Però c'è da dire che quest'anno 2-3 cantanti decenti ci sono (vedrò il festival solo per Nina Zilli). L'anno scorso mi ricordo solo Gualazzi che però presentò un pezzo osceno.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Dicembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> mamma mia, cast osceno.
> 
> c'è la solita fetta proveniente da amici/x factor (i favoriti al televoto), poi le solite cantanti che si fanno vedere SOLO a sanremo (la grandi, la zilli, la tatangelo), 2 perfette sconosciute (atzei e *fabian*), i casi umani (i soliti idioti), platinette , un paio di esponenti del rap, gente in cerca di rilancio (masini, raf, britti).
> 
> l'unica decente, pur non piacendomi, mi sembra la ayane.


La Fabian è poco conosciuta in Italia, ma è nettamente sopra a tutto il cast. Non so perchè abbia scelto di mettersi in gara così, quando potrebbe essere invitata lì come superospite.


----------



## Snake (14 Dicembre 2014)

Nek l'hanno fatto uscire dal sarcofago?


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Dicembre 2014)

Credo sia probabilmente il cast di Sanremo peggiore di sempre.


----------



## BB7 (14 Dicembre 2014)

"Se la musica italiana mette in imbarazzo, succhiateci ancora il c" cit.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Dicembre 2014)

Il peggior roadster di sempre ... PLATINETTE ??? Cioè PLATINETTE!!!!

Case discografiche ma andate a ****' ... Dal cuore di un musicista ..


----------



## Lollo7zar (16 Dicembre 2014)

beh, sarò di parte ma almeno c'è il Volo che è tanta roba


----------



## Renegade (16 Dicembre 2014)

Ma ormai Sanremo non è più un Festival Musicale da anni. Si punta solo allo Show in sé, non alle canzoni o agli interpreti, suvvia.

Comunque di anno in anno la qualità è sempre più bassa. Lì in mezzo, comunque, credo che i tre del Volo straccino tutti. Molto difficile che non vincano.


----------



## juventino (16 Dicembre 2014)

Il peggior Sanremo di sempre (e ce ne voleva!).


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma ormai Sanremo non è più un Festival Musicale da anni. Si punta solo allo Show in sé, non alle canzoni o agli interpreti, suvvia.
> 
> Comunque di anno in anno la qualità è sempre più bassa. Lì in mezzo, comunque, credo che i tre del Volo straccino tutti. Molto difficile che non vincano.



Negli anni di Fazio secondo me la qualità è stata decente, erano dei festival abbastanza variegati dal punto di vista musicale. Si accontentavano più o meno i gusti di tutti. Se è stata scelta una canzone dei Soliti Idioti e di Platinette voglio assolutamente ascoltare le canzoni che sono state scartate.


----------



## Renegade (17 Dicembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Negli anni di Fazio secondo me la qualità è stata decente, erano dei festival abbastanza variegati dal punto di vista musicale. Si accontentavano più o meno i gusti di tutti. Se è stata scelta una canzone dei Soliti Idioti e di Platinette voglio assolutamente ascoltare le canzoni che sono state scartate.



Mah, secondo me invece dal post Morandi il livello è calato. Qualcosa di buono si è visto giusto il primo anno di Fazio.

Comunque sia, ripeto quanto detto prima, se il Volo non vince voglio vedere come la spiegano. Per qualità sono i migliori lì in mezzo, oltretutto portano una ventata d'aria fresca ed hanno fans in tutto il mondo, quindi anche al '''''televoto''''' non dovrebbero avere alcun problema, seguendo una certa logica.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mah, secondo me invece dal post Morandi il livello è calato. Qualcosa di buono si è visto giusto il primo anno di Fazio.
> 
> Comunque sia, ripeto quanto detto prima, se il Volo non vince voglio vedere come la spiegano. Per qualità sono i migliori lì in mezzo, oltretutto portano una ventata d'aria fresca ed hanno fans in tutto il mondo, quindi anche al '''''televoto''''' non dovrebbero avere alcun problema, seguendo una certa logica.



Non so chi sia


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Dicembre 2014)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> beh, sarò di parte ma almeno c'è il Volo che è tanta roba



potrebbero benissimo essere gli ospiti internazionali. 

cmq vedendo come è andata a finire gli ultimi anni, al televoto la fanno da padrone quelli usciti dai talent (vedere le vittorie di mengoni, emma, scanu, carta): quindi i favoriti penso restino i dear jack, fragola, moreno.....sta gente insomma.


----------



## Lollo7zar (19 Dicembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> potrebbero benissimo essere gli ospiti internazionali.
> 
> cmq vedendo come è andata a finire gli ultimi anni, al televoto la fanno da padrone quelli usciti dai talent (vedere le vittorie di mengoni, emma, scanu, carta): quindi i favoriti penso restino i dear jack, fragola, moreno.....sta gente insomma.



In teoria anche loro sono usciti da un talent, la differenza è che il talent ce l'hanno veramente


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2014)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> In teoria anche loro sono usciti da un talent, la differenza è che il talent ce l'hanno veramente



vero, ma credo che il loro mercato sia più verso la fascia medio-adulta, visto che il loro repertorio comprende anche la lirica. 

non penso abbiano un pubblico da bimbeminkia, come lo può avere mengoni, fragola o altri fenomeni per ragazzine.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Dicembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> vero, ma credo che il loro mercato sia più verso la fascia medio-adulta, visto che il loro repertorio comprende anche la lirica.
> 
> non penso abbiano un pubblico da bimbeminkia, come lo può avere mengoni, fragola o altri fenomeni per ragazzine.



Il problema del cast però a mio avviso non è solamente dovuto alla presenza dei ragazzi del talent.
Quelli negli ultimi anni ci sono sempre stati, ma quantomeno nel cast c'erano anche Max Gazzè, Elio e le Storie Tese, Daniele Silvestri, Lucio Dalla (anche se dirigeva solamente l'orchestra e faceva da controcanto), Marta sui Tubi, Afterhours, ecc...
Quest'anno mancano i cantautori e anche gli artisti delle etichette indipendenti.
Ci sono Platinette e i Soliti Idioti, ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Hammer (21 Dicembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Il problema del cast però a mio avviso non è solamente dovuto alla presenza dei ragazzi del talent.
> *Quelli negli ultimi anni ci sono sempre stati, ma quantomeno nel cast c'erano anche Max Gazzè, Elio e le Storie Tese, Daniele Silvestri, Lucio Dalla (anche se dirigeva solamente l'orchestra e faceva da controcanto), Marta sui Tubi, Afterhours, ecc...
> Quest'anno mancano i cantautori e anche gli artisti delle etichette indipendenti*.
> Ci sono Platinette e i Soliti Idioti, ma stiamo scherzando?



Centro!

La qualità, ovviamente, non può che risentirne pesantemente


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Dicembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Il problema del cast però a mio avviso non è solamente dovuto alla presenza dei ragazzi del talent.
> Quelli negli ultimi anni ci sono sempre stati, ma quantomeno nel cast c'erano anche Max Gazzè, Elio e le Storie Tese, Daniele Silvestri, Lucio Dalla (anche se dirigeva solamente l'orchestra e faceva da controcanto), Marta sui Tubi, Afterhours, ecc...
> Quest'anno mancano i cantautori e anche gli artisti delle etichette indipendenti.
> Ci sono Platinette e i Soliti Idioti, ma stiamo scherzando?


E' chiaro che quest'anno si vuole puntare solo agli ascolti, visto che l'anno scorso sono stati deludenti (ma quello dello scorso anno ospiti a parte è stato comunque osceno, non mi è piaciuta neanche UNA canzone, forse il festival più brutto di sempre). 
Detto questo ho saputo che sono stati esclusi i Nomadi, che non penso proprio che, nonostante tutti i millemila cambiamenti di formazione che hanno avuto, siano diventati più cacofonici di Moreno. Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo, o meglio se lo sento.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Dicembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che quest'anno si vuole puntare solo agli ascolti, visto che l'anno scorso sono stati deludenti (ma quello dello scorso anno ospiti a parte è stato comunque osceno, non mi è piaciuta neanche UNA canzone, forse il festival più brutto di sempre).
> Detto questo ho saputo che sono stati esclusi i Nomadi, che non penso proprio che, nonostante tutti i millemila cambiamenti di formazione che hanno avuto, siano diventati più cacofonici di Moreno. Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo, o meglio se lo sento.



Ma Moreno in confronto a Platinette e ai Soliti Idioti è un pilastro della musica.
Se in questo festival ci fosse Albano forse farei il tifo per lui


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Dicembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma Moreno in confronto a Platinette e ai Soliti Idioti è un pilastro della musica.
> Se in questo festival ci fosse Albano forse farei il tifo per lui


Io li manderei tutti e tre a spalare letame per la strada. Detto questo Platinette, non penso canterà, ma al massimo "reciterà" qualche verso, come già fece, sempre a sanremo, con i Matia Bazar, nel 2012 nella serata dei duetti. I Soliti Idioti (osceni anche loro sia chiaro) secondo me, finiranno ultimi, visto che ormai hanno perso la "fama" degli inizi. 
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/xFoQ5g9-ESY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Inoltre se qualcuno si sorprende di Platinette al festival, vi siete già dimenticati "Italia amore mio" di Pupo, il tenore Luca Canonici e udite udite...Emanuele Filiberto (che ha avuto addirittura la presunzione di cantare o meglio stonare)!? Persino Malgioglio, che è un grande amico di Pupo, ha bocciato quel momento orrendo del festival. Ed era il 2010, mica un secolo fa.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Dicembre 2014)

Mi chiedo chi siano gli esperti della RAI che si occupano del cast del Festival. Ma che pensavano, di usare Platinette per raccattarsi il pubblico di Barbara d'Urso e i Soliti Idioti per raccattarsi il pubblico di MTV? Madò


----------



## Hammer (21 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo chi siano gli esperti della RAI che si occupano del cast del Festival. Ma che pensavano, di usare Platinette per raccattarsi il pubblico di Barbara d'Urso e i Soliti Idioti per raccattarsi il pubblico di MTV? Madò



In Commissione musicale, avente il compito di selezionare i brani, stanno Allevi e Tanica. Ma non credo che abbiano avuto un'influenza significativa, avranno avuto imposizioni dall'alto nel nome del denaro


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Dicembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> In Commissione musicale, avente il compito di selezionare i brani, stanno Allevi e Tanica. Ma non credo che abbiano avuto un'influenza significativa, avranno avuto imposizioni dall'alto nel nome del denaro


Tanica ancora ancora, ma non mi sorprenderei se Allevi avesse gusti commerciali, alla fin fine non mi pare faccia tutta sta gran musica.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Dicembre 2014)

Il prossimo anno ci sarà Andrea Diprè con Giuseppe Simone, Rosario Muniz e quella sciroccata che ha tentato di fare un soffocone ad un cavallo...così la trashata sanremese sarà completa.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Febbraio 2015)

Che pena questo festival, che pena. Pezzi tutti uguali.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Febbraio 2015)

Ma davvero a un certo punto è comparso uno che ha detto che lo spirito santo gli ha ingravidato non so quante volte la moglie?


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma davvero a un certo punto è comparso uno che ha detto che lo spirito santo gli ha ingravidato non so quante volte la moglie?


Intendi il padre della famiglia più numerosa d'italia? Diciamo che Carlo Conti ogni volta che gli faceva domande del tipo, come fai a gestire così tanti figli, lui rispondeva, _"eh è opera del signore, della provvidenza divina"_. Ho visto quello spezzone e dentro me ho detto, ma vai a quel paese, dillo a tutti che c'hai i soldi e che dopo l'ospitata a sanremo ne avrai ancora di più.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2015)

Ho visto un po' di questo festival ieri sera in seconda serata..
Carlo conti non male, molto più adatto del prete Fazio a gestire un festival..
Vallette penose..Emma e Arisa brutte e impacciate l'altra un pelino meglio ma parla male..
Cantanti: che pena..ho sentito Biggio e Mandelli e sembravano una versione scadente di Cochi e Renato (e ho detto tutto), la Atzei che non conoscevo che attirava solo perché cantava (pardon, urlava) in mutande..Moreno..vabbè incoomentabile poi in vestito sembrava pure un chirichetto..

Nota positiva, mi vergogno di me stesso perché avevo giudicato dall'aspetto Conchita Wurst un fenomeno da baraccone ma senza averla mai sentita/o...ieri sera sono rimasto basito, pazzesca/o una voce fantastica e al di là della barba una presenza scenica invidiabile..

Nel complesso mi pare il solito festival che si fa notare più per il contorno che per la gara canora che ormaio è come la serie A, un cimitero di scarti...


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Febbraio 2015)

Nelle ultime 3 edizioni (2012, 2013, 2014) più o meno ci sono sempre state almeno 3/4 canzoni decenti o davvero belle, che ascoltavo per mesi e mesi e che magari ancora adesso mi capita di ascoltare. Le canzoni di quest'anno fanno quasi tutte pena, salvo solamente Malika Ayane e Nina Zilli, ma anche le loro canzoni non mi convincono del tutto. Paradossalmente salvo anche quella di Platinette (non avrei mai pensato di dirlo) e di Irene Grandi (mai piaciuta). Tra le altre ci sono certi aborti inqualificabili, in primis Il Volo (chi c... sono??)


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Febbraio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Tra le altre ci sono certi aborti inqualificabili, in primis Il Volo (chi c... sono??)



Solite band prese dal nulla perché parenti di qualcuno che arrivano li e poi li spingono per la massa " ignorante " ... ovvio che se cerchi musica di qualità non ascolti certo questa roba.. 

però ci riempi san siro e ci guadagni le milionate


----------



## juventino (12 Febbraio 2015)

Raramente ho visto qualcosa di così pietoso come Il Volo. Se sono andati loro a Sanremo a sto punto possono riuscirci anche Bello Figo Gu, Lil Angels o McFierli.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Solite band prese dal nulla perché parenti di qualcuno che arrivano li e poi li spingono per la massa " ignorante " ... ovvio che se cerchi musica di qualità non ascolti certo questa roba..
> 
> però ci riempi san siro e ci guadagni le milionate



Ma la canzone è di una bruttezza unica. Se cerco a tavolino di scrivere un brano brutto non riuscirò a raggiungere certe vette di orrore nemmeno da qui a 50 anni. Davvero, non ho mai sentito in vita mia una canzone così orribile.


----------



## Snake (12 Febbraio 2015)

da guardare solo per le impressionanti bombe di Emma


----------



## BB7 (12 Febbraio 2015)

Non lo guardo da decenni, ma stavolta guarderò la finale solo perchè si esibirà Ed che è il mio artista preferito.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Febbraio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> da guardare solo per le impressionanti bombe di Emma


.

Però preferisco guardarle in internet, la vista di Carlo Conti mi deprime assai, non le apprezzerei come meritano.


----------



## Hammer (12 Febbraio 2015)

La reunion tra Albano e quell'altra rispecchia perfettamente il vecchiume di questo "Festival"

Questi stanno fermi agli anni '80, quanto buono costruito da Fazio è sparito nel nulla


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Febbraio 2015)

*Nek vince la gara delle "Cover", con la reinterpretazione di "Se telefonando" di Mina.*


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Febbraio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime 3 edizioni (2012, 2013, 2014) più o meno ci sono sempre state almeno 3/4 canzoni decenti o davvero belle, che ascoltavo per mesi e mesi e che magari ancora adesso mi capita di ascoltare. Le canzoni di quest'anno fanno quasi tutte pena, salvo solamente Malika Ayane e Nina Zilli, ma anche le loro canzoni non mi convincono del tutto. Paradossalmente salvo anche quella di Platinette (non avrei mai pensato di dirlo) e di Irene Grandi (mai piaciuta). Tra le altre ci sono certi aborti inqualificabili, in primis Il Volo (chi c... sono??)


Quella di Platinette e Grazia Di Michele è probabilmente la canzone con il miglior testo. Il Volo è vero, hanno tirato fuori un pezzo mediocre, scritto a tavolino forse neanche in mezz'ora, però sempre meglio che vincono loro, che comunque con il loro talento hanno attirato i migliori artisti internazionali, che ad esempio i Dear Jack, anche perchè non scordiamo che chi vince il festival, va all'Eurovision Song Contest.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> anche perchè non scordiamo che chi vince il festival, va all'Eurovision Song Contest.



Sinceramente a me questa cosa non desta alcun interesse..voglio dire, è il festival della canzone italiana e sarebbe MOLTO più prestigioso dell'eurovision song contest visto che ha 65 anni di storia..

Questa continua corsa all'internazionalizzazione a me non piace neanche un po', sta letteralmente disintegrando ogni barlume di "Italia vera"..
Pensiamo anche alla musica, le contaminazioni straniere che in un primo momento hanno aiutato a modernizzare il bel canto all'italiana (che però era invidiato in tutto il mondo, come anche la canzone Napoletana) oggi hanno finito per trasformare il nostro paese in un contesto musicale che scopiazza mode straniere come le boyband, le cantanti giovani e belle che sanno solo urlare, i fenomeni da talent che durano dai 6 ai 18 mesi e poi il rap, che qui diventa una cosa che sfiora il ridicolo (anche se rispetto al rock fa pena pure quello anglofono)..

Avevamo fior di cantautori e artisti che piacenti o no erano però vere e proprie icone..oggi invece si va verso il nulla cosmico per aver smesso di fare quello che sapevamo fare..(un po' come nel calcio)


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Febbraio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente a me questa cosa non desta alcun interesse..voglio dire, è il festival della canzone italiana e sarebbe MOLTO più prestigioso dell'eurovision song contest visto che ha 65 anni di storia..
> 
> Questa continua corsa all'internazionalizzazione a me non piace neanche un po', sta letteralmente disintegrando ogni barlume di "Italia vera"..
> Pensiamo anche alla musica, le contaminazioni straniere che in un primo momento hanno aiutato a modernizzare il bel canto all'italiana (che però era invidiato in tutto il mondo, come anche la canzone Napoletana) oggi hanno finito per trasformare il nostro paese in un contesto musicale che scopiazza mode straniere come le boyband, le cantanti giovani e belle che sanno solo urlare, i fenomeni da talent che durano dai 6 ai 18 mesi e poi il rap, che qui diventa una cosa che sfiora il ridicolo (anche se rispetto al rock fa pena pure quello anglofono)..
> ...


Hai ragionissima. Però anche questo festival sfiora il ridicolo musicalmente parlando ed a vincere saranno o i Dear Jack o Il Volo, sinceramente se dobbiamo portare le fotocopie dei Modà a farci rappresentare all'estero e magari ripetere la figuraccia fatta con Emma, preferisco meglio i tre ragazzi, che almeno sanno cantare. Sul cantautorato hai ragione, è un genere che è andato perso, ora ci sono i rapper quali Fedez, Moreno, Emis Killa ed i "vecchi" Fibra, J ax e i Dogo, però definire loro "cantautori", cioè mi vien da ridere  . Una volta il cantautore era De Andrè e sono ancora oggi Battiato, Guccini, De Gregori, Ivan Graziani (che viene spesso "dimenticato"). Pertanto l'unica cosa che non mi è dispiaciuta di questo Festival è che si è dato egual spazio ai compianti Mango e a Pino Daniele, visto che solitamente si tendeva a tributare di più il secondo, perchè più famoso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Sul cantautorato hai ragione, è un genere che è andato perso, ora ci sono i rapper quali Fedez, Moreno, Emis Killa ed i "vecchi" Fibra, J ax e i Dogo, però definire loro "cantautori", cioè mi vien da ridere



Ma io sta gente qua manco la considero cantanti...è gente che sborbotta frasi senza senso compiuto su basi musicali da secondo semestre del conservatorio..
Se tu prendi un testo rap e lo leggi semplicemente ti sbellichi dalle risate dal non senso..


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Febbraio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma io sta gente qua manco la considero cantanti...è gente che sborbotta frasi senza senso compiuto su basi musicali da secondo semestre del conservatorio..
> Se tu prendi un testo rap e lo leggi semplicemente ti sbellichi dalle risate dal non senso..


Il rap non è tutto così. E' semplicemente un genere che non avrebbe dovuto uscire dal tuo contesto "underground", se non fossero esistite gente come Jovanotti e gli Articolo 31, probabilmente oggi, ci sarebbe stato meno letame nel panorama musicale italiano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Il rap non è tutto così. E' semplicemente un genere che non avrebbe dovuto uscire dal tuo contesto "underground", se non fossero esistite gente come Jovanotti e gli Articolo 31, probabilmente oggi, ci sarebbe stato meno letame nel panorama musicale italiano.



Vabbè ma non è che tipo 50Cent, Snoop dogg, P-diddy o altra roba simile sia musica di qualità..la dimostrazione è che tutta sta marmaglia Hip-hop alla fine dure poco niente..non ci sono canzoni istituzioni che si ricordano per decenni come con il rock..
Lo stesso 2Pac non mi pare si senta ancora...l'unico che ha davvero spopolato e tenuto botta ad oggi è Eminem e solo perché si è molto distaccato dal genere vero e proprio sconfinando quasi completamente nella musica di consumo..
Però dai torniamo al tema, il festival..


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Febbraio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma non è che tipo 50Cent, Snoop dogg, P-diddy o altra roba simile sia musica di qualità..la dimostrazione è che tutta sta marmaglia Hip-hop alla fine dure poco niente..*non ci sono canzoni istituzioni che si ricordano per decenni come con il rock..*
> Lo stesso 2Pac non mi pare si senta ancora...l'unico che ha davvero spopolato e tenuto botta ad oggi è Eminem e solo perché si è molto distaccato dal genere vero e proprio sconfinando quasi completamente nella musica di consumo..
> Però dai torniamo al tema, il festival..


Su questo sono d'accordo. 

Tornando in topic. 

Stasera le prime eliminazioni ricordiamo che, nelle prime due serate, gli artisti risultati a rischio eliminazione sono stati:Lara Fabian, Di Michele e Coruzzi, Alex Britti, Gianluca Grignani, Bianca Atzei, Biggio e Mandelli, Moreno e Anna Tatangelo


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (13 Febbraio 2015)

Edizione particolarmente oscena. Conti colleziona gaffe e figure di melma. La Marrone fa ridere i polli, qualcuno le dia un paio di occhiali, perché a furia di sforzarsi di leggere il gobbo va a finire che arrivi cieca a fine festival. Le canzoni sono tutte orribili, con particolare menzione per il ridicolo trio di babytenori in giubbotto di pelle. Loro, per quanto tecnicamente preparati, sono inascoltabili e tremendamente antichi, la canzone penso sia la peggior cosa mai sentita in vita mia.


----------



## runner (13 Febbraio 2015)

finalmente un Festival semplice e sobrio, Conti mi piace un sacco e anche la scelte delle vallette è stata vincente!!
le canzoni fanno abbastanza pena, nel senso che i cantanti cantano sempre uguale e io la musica leggera Italiana non la reggo, però tutto sommato il risultato finale è gradevole!!

Per fortuna che non danno più spazio a Fazio che con la sua lecchinaggine e incompetenza avrebbe reso tutto falsamente ipocrita e privo di carattere!!

Alla fine sono solo canzoni ed è solo un Festival....esiste il telecomando!!


----------



## Dany20 (13 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono stati annunciati i nomi dei big (e dei loro brani) che parteciperanno a Sanremo 2015, in programma dal 10 al 14 Febbraio 2014. La conduzione, in questa edizione, spetterà a Carlo Conti.
> 
> Ecco, di seguito, la lista di tutti i cantanti big in gara. Ed i titolo dei loro brani:
> 
> ...


Moreno non si può sentire.


----------



## Renegade (14 Febbraio 2015)

Qualità molto alta quest'anno. Inoltre si vedono meno pagliacciate, a parte ovviamente la storiella della famiglia con 16 figli e il collegamento ironico con la sala stampa, dove ci sono uscite davvero incomprensibili. Conti sta gestendo il tutto in modo molto sobrio. Tra l'altro mi pare quasi che ''corra'' mentre conduce. Sembra andare alla velocità della luce. A livello di canzoni e nomi c'è anche un discreto aumento di qualità. Personalmente a parte I Soliti Idioti, Platinette, Britti, Raf e qualche altro non ho visto indecenze artistiche. A livello di qualità vocale e della canzone, ho preferito senza dubbio Nek, Chiara, Annalisa, Malika (timbro rarissimo) ma se non vince il Volo è uno scandalo. Per distacco sono i migliori, sia per tonalità che per qualità della canzone. Eccezionali, insuperabili. Con questi ragazzi abbiamo fatto il colpo grosso. Mi hanno messo i brividi. Tra l'altro sono quelli che hanno avuto la reazione migliore con tanto di standing ovation.

In ogni caso mi pare un buonissimo festival rispetto ai precedenti. Finalmente non c'è la solita pagliacciata politica come avvenuto con Fazio e si è ritornati a ciò che Sanremo veramente è: un concorso musicale. 

Unica nota negativa le vallette. Arisa è di un'antipatia assurda, costruita al massimo. Emma è l'unica tra le tre ad essere spontanea, vera e apprezzabile sia moralmente che non, ma purtroppo si vede che è inadatta e non è a suo agio nel ruolo. Rocio, poi... Ma dov'è che è gnocca sta qui? E' pure strabica. Un occhio a sinistra ed uno a destra. A tratti sembra quasi un uomo. Ripeto che era meglio portarsi le quattro dell'eredità, molto più belle, adatte e competenti nel ruolo. Anche più simpatiche. E poi c'era Francesca... vero? [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Febbraio 2015)

Ieri sera si è conclusa la gara riguardante la sezione delle Nuove Proposte, che ha visto trionfare Giovanni Caccamo con il pezzo "Ritornerò da te", aggiudicandosi anche il Premio della Critica Mia Martini ed il Premio della Sala Stampa Radio-tv-web ''Lucio Dalla''. Eliminati Anna Tatangelo, Raf, Lara Fabian e Biggio e Mandelli, pertanto il conduttore Carlo Conti non ha mostrato una classifica che mostrasse le posizioni degli artisti in gara. Stasera ultima serata, in cui sarà decretato il vincitore tra i Big in gara, favoriti Il Volo e Marco Masini. Tra gli ospiti: Gianna Nannini, Pfm, Panariello, Ruggeri, Ed Sheeran, Will Smith.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Febbraio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Le canzoni sono tutte orribili, con particolare menzione per il ridicolo trio di babytenori in giubbotto di pelle. Loro, per quanto tecnicamente preparati, sono inascoltabili e tremendamente antichi, *la canzone penso sia la peggior cosa mai sentita in vita mia*.



Condivido pienamente.
Se vincono loro (e vinceranno loro) meritiamo di fallire come paese.



Renegade ha scritto:


> Qualità molto alta quest'anno. Inoltre si vedono meno pagliacciate, a parte ovviamente la storiella della famiglia con 16 figli e il collegamento ironico con la sala stampa, dove ci sono uscite davvero incomprensibili. Conti sta gestendo il tutto in modo molto sobrio. Tra l'altro mi pare quasi che ''corra'' mentre conduce. Sembra andare alla velocità della luce. A livello di canzoni e nomi c'è anche un discreto aumento di qualità. Personalmente a parte I Soliti Idioti, Platinette, Britti, Raf e qualche altro non ho visto indecenze artistiche. A livello di qualità vocale e della canzone, ho preferito senza dubbio Nek, Chiara, Annalisa, Malika (timbro rarissimo) ma se non vince il Volo è uno scandalo. Per distacco sono i migliori, sia per tonalità che per qualità della canzone. Eccezionali, insuperabili. Con questi ragazzi abbiamo fatto il colpo grosso. Mi hanno messo i brividi. Tra l'altro sono quelli che hanno avuto la reazione migliore con tanto di standing ovation.
> 
> In ogni caso mi pare un buonissimo festival rispetto ai precedenti. Finalmente non c'è la solita pagliacciata politica come avvenuto con Fazio e si è ritornati a ciò che Sanremo veramente è: un concorso musicale.
> 
> Unica nota negativa le vallette. Arisa è di un'antipatia assurda, costruita al massimo. Emma è l'unica tra le tre ad essere spontanea, vera e apprezzabile sia moralmente che non, ma purtroppo si vede che è inadatta e non è a suo agio nel ruolo. Rocio, poi... Ma dov'è che è gnocca sta qui? E' pure strabica. Un occhio a sinistra ed uno a destra. A tratti sembra quasi un uomo. Ripeto che era meglio portarsi le quattro dell'eredità, molto più belle, adatte e competenti nel ruolo. Anche più simpatiche. E poi c'era Francesca... vero? [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


Non condivido niente, ma proprio niente di quello che hai scritto. Ti salvi in calcio d'angolo solo per le ereditiere e per la splendida Francesca  Io mi sarei accontentato di vedere Virginia Raffaele, che è straordinaria.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Febbraio 2015)

Anch'io tifo per Il Volo (anche se il pezzo non piace neanche a me).

Tra l'altro lo sapete chi è uno degli autori del testo della canzone dei tre ragazzi?
Eccovi un video


----------



## runner (14 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Qualità molto alta quest'anno. Inoltre si vedono meno pagliacciate, a parte ovviamente la storiella della famiglia con 16 figli e il collegamento ironico con la sala stampa, dove ci sono uscite davvero incomprensibili. Conti sta gestendo il tutto in modo molto sobrio. Tra l'altro mi pare quasi che ''corra'' mentre conduce. Sembra andare alla velocità della luce. A livello di canzoni e nomi c'è anche un discreto aumento di qualità. Personalmente a parte I Soliti Idioti, Platinette, Britti, Raf e qualche altro non ho visto indecenze artistiche. A livello di qualità vocale e della canzone, ho preferito senza dubbio Nek, Chiara, Annalisa, Malika (timbro rarissimo) ma se non vince il Volo è uno scandalo. Per distacco sono i migliori, sia per tonalità che per qualità della canzone. Eccezionali, insuperabili. Con questi ragazzi abbiamo fatto il colpo grosso. Mi hanno messo i brividi. Tra l'altro sono quelli che hanno avuto la reazione migliore con tanto di standing ovation.
> 
> In ogni caso mi pare un buonissimo festival rispetto ai precedenti. Finalmente non c'è la solita pagliacciata politica come avvenuto con Fazio e si è ritornati a ciò che Sanremo veramente è: un concorso musicale.
> 
> Unica nota negativa le vallette. Arisa è di un'antipatia assurda, costruita al massimo. Emma è l'unica tra le tre ad essere spontanea, vera e apprezzabile sia moralmente che non, ma purtroppo si vede che è inadatta e non è a suo agio nel ruolo. Rocio, poi... Ma dov'è che è gnocca sta qui? E' pure strabica. Un occhio a sinistra ed uno a destra. A tratti sembra quasi un uomo. Ripeto che era meglio portarsi le quattro dell'eredità, molto più belle, adatte e competenti nel ruolo. Anche più simpatiche. E poi c'era Francesca... vero? [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]



si hai ragionissima su tutto!!
anche a me è piaciuto moltissimo Conti e tutto il festival finora....alla faccia delle edizioni di fazio che erano piene di cose che con la musica erano poco affini (diciamo)

Da sottolineare anche la scenografia e il palco che danno una sensazioni di freschezze e semplicità, con tutte le immagini sullo sfondo a seconda del cantante che ricreano l'ambiente in modo personalizzato!! Sembrano banalità, ma alla fine anche l'occhio vuole la sua parte!!


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vincerà Chiara


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Febbraio 2015)

Io chiedo a chi non vuole vedere vincitori Il Volo, chi vuole far vincere al festival. I Dear Jack? Che dei miei amici chitarristi hanno detto che alla prima serata il chitarrista ha accordato pure male la chitarra. Nesli? Che dovrebbe vergognarsi per quanto è stonato, così come deve vergognarsi Conti che lo ha messo in gara. Moreno? Lol. Il Volo mangia a tutto il cast vergognoso di questa spazzatura che si chiama "sanremo".

Ah si forse c'è un pezzo che è sopra gli altri, quello di Grazia Di Michele e Platinette, che ha un testo veramente molto ben scritto, però cioè, far vincere Platinette è un pò imbarazzante.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Febbraio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Condivido pienamente.
> Se vincono loro (e vinceranno loro) meritiamo di fallire come paese.


In tutto il mondo, specialmente negli stati uniti, ci ringraziano per aver esportato i tre tenori. Sono scemi loro a sto punto.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> In tutto il mondo, specialmente negli stati uniti, ci ringraziano per aver esportato i tre tenori. Sono scemi loro a sto punto.


Ma stessero negli Stati Uniti allora, invece di venire in Italia a cantare certi aborti orribili 



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io chiedo a chi non vuole vedere vincitori Il Volo, chi vuole far vincere al festival. I Dear Jack? Che dei miei amici chitarristi hanno detto che alla prima serata il chitarrista ha accordato pure male la chitarra. Nesli? Che dovrebbe vergognarsi per quanto è stonato, così come deve vergognarsi Conti che lo ha messo in gara. Moreno? Lol. Il Volo mangia a tutto il cast vergognoso di questa spazzatura che si chiama "sanremo".
> 
> Ah si forse c'è un pezzo che è sopra gli altri, quello di Grazia Di Michele e Platinette, che ha un testo veramente molto ben scritto, però cioè, far vincere Platinette è un pò imbarazzante.



Per me la vittoria di chiunque sarebbe meglio di quella de Il Volo, pure dei Dear Jack, la cui canzone è orribile come l'80% dei brani di questo Festival. Per me dovrebbe vincere Nina Zilli o la Ayane, ma a dirla tutta non mi piacciono nemmeno le loro canzoni. Il miglior testo è quello della Di Michele e di Platinette, meriterebbero di vincere il premio della critica IMHO.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Febbraio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma stessero negli Stati Uniti allora, invece di venire in Italia a cantare certi aborti orribili
> 
> 
> 
> Per me la vittoria di chiunque sarebbe meglio di quella de Il Volo, pure dei Dear Jack, la cui canzone è orribile come l'80% dei brani di questo Festival. Per me dovrebbe vincere Nina Zilli o la Ayane, ma a dirla tutta non mi piacciono nemmeno le loro canzoni. Il miglior testo è quello della Di Michele e di Platinette, meriterebbero di vincere il premio della critica IMHO.


Ognuno ha i suoi gusti, pertanto ti consiglio di vedere l'esibizione de Il Volo al senato qualche giorno prima di natale, dove hanno veramente spaccato.

La Ayane ha cantato un pezzo noiosissimo, il brano di Nina Zilli non è brutto, ma ho preferito nettamente la canzone che cantò nel suo precedente festival "Per Sempre", a mio parere molto sottovalutata in quell'edizione.

Sempre per quanto riguarda questo festival, il pezzo più brutto per me è quello di Alex Britti, che comincia anche con un bel riff blues, ma appena incomincia a cantare dice "guardami, toccami, stringimi", quando l'ho sentito sono scoppiato a ridere di brutto


----------



## runner (14 Febbraio 2015)

secondo me vince Nek!!


----------



## Morghot (14 Febbraio 2015)

Saranno bravi e non lo metto in dubbio però anche a me la canzone de il volo fa schifo e non poco. Non dico che facciano schifo loro, visto il successo che hanno nel mondo di sicuro avranno anche parecchi meriti però la canzone che hanno portato al festival a me fa pietà. 
Però ecco una loro vittoria non sarebbe scandalosa come molti altri loro predecessori (do la loro vittoria per scontata), almeno sanno cantare e lo fanno come mestiere asd.

Tifo senza speranze grignani per simpatia ed anche perchè non mi dispiace troppo il suo pezzo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Febbraio 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Saranno bravi e non lo metto in dubbio però anche a me la canzone de il volo fa schifo e non poco. Non dico che facciano schifo loro, visto il successo che hanno nel mondo di sicuro avranno anche parecchi meriti però la canzone che hanno portato al festival a me fa pietà.
> Però ecco una loro vittoria non sarebbe scandalosa come molti altri loro predecessori (do la loro vittoria per scontata), almeno sanno cantare e lo fanno come mestiere asd.


.
È il mio stesso ragionamento.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Febbraio 2015)

Peccato che non si può votare Virginia Raffaele. Ieri è stata fantastica.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Febbraio 2015)

Non seguo il festival, ho sentito poco fa per caso la canzone di questi Volo, dato che mi è comparsa in home su Youtube.
Di una banalità disarmante, ma chi gliel'ha scritta? Un bambino?


----------



## Juventino30 (14 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io chiedo a chi non vuole vedere vincitori Il Volo, chi vuole far vincere al festival. I Dear Jack? Che dei miei amici chitarristi hanno detto che alla prima serata il chitarrista ha accordato pure male la chitarra. Nesli? Che dovrebbe vergognarsi per quanto è stonato, così come deve vergognarsi Conti che lo ha messo in gara. Moreno? Lol. Il Volo mangia a tutto il cast vergognoso di questa spazzatura che si chiama "sanremo".
> 
> Ah si forse c'è un pezzo che è sopra gli altri, quello di Grazia Di Michele e Platinette, che ha un testo veramente molto ben scritto, però cioè, far vincere Platinette è un pò imbarazzante.



Una vittoria di Nek (con una canzone arrangiata molto bene e cantata altrettanto bene) non sarebbe uno scandalo. Il premio andrebbe ad un cantante con una carriera alle spalle, uno dei più in forma quest'anno, uno che ha un suo stile e che non viene dai talent o dalla tv ma da un onesto e lungo percorso musicale.

Per quanto riguarda Il Volo, potrebbero essere gli eredi di Claudio Villa, gli epigoni cioè di una musica "vecchia", il che non vuol dire però necessariamente di una musica brutta. La canzone musicalmente è un pop-lirico che tanto piace all'estero, dove ancora identificano la canzone italiana col melodramma. Nella parte strumentale è una canzone robusta, adatta alle loro corde vocali, col classico crescendo orchestrale che a Sanremo fa sempre furore. E' nel testo che perde tantissimo. Scritto male, con immagini banali e scolastiche, frasette messe lì a riempitivo. Un autore migliore non si trovava?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Febbraio 2015)

Il volo sono RIDICOLI. Pacchiani e retrò in una maniera esagerata. ANTICHI.Totalmente costruiti e privi di personalità artistica. 3 ragazzini posseduti dallo spirito di Claudio Villa. La canzone poi ribadisco che è la peggior cosa che abbia mai sentito. ma sul serio. Mi spiace solo per quello in mezzo che ha una bellissima voce e non si spara pose da divo come quegli altri due, che sono insopportabili. Avere tecnica vocale non è sinonimo di artista


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Febbraio 2015)

La canzone de Il Volo l'ha scritta Francesco Boccia:





Cantante che per la sua banalità "artistica" fu criticato anche dal sommo Richard Benson (e riquoto il video postato prima, perchè è epico)


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Anch'io tifo per Il Volo (anche se il pezzo non piace neanche a me).
> 
> Tra l'altro lo sapete chi è uno degli autori del testo della canzone dei tre ragazzi?
> Eccovi un video


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2015)

Nei primi tre posti, secondo me: Annalisa, Il Volo e Chiara.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Febbraio 2015)

Voglio dire, Carlo Conti è addirittura più scuro di Will Smith


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Finalisti: Il Volo, Nek, Malika Ayane.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Febbraio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Finalisti: Il Volo, Nek, Malika Ayane.



Quelle che più mi piacevano tutte eliminate, ma questo si sapeva  A questo punto temo proprio vinceranno i tre cosi, peccato.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Quelle che più mi piacevano tutte eliminate, ma questo si sapeva  A questo punto temo proprio vinceranno i tre cosi, peccato.



Vinceranno i tre .....


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Io temo che per nek si siano falsati i voti. Come ha fatto a finire dal nono posto ai primi tre?


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io temo che per nek si siano falsati i voti. Come ha fatto a finire dal nono posto ai primi tre?



....pronte già le interrogazioni parlamentari delle opposizioni ...


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Febbraio 2015)

secondo me sarà un testa a testa tra nek e il volo. 

malika mi sembra tagliata fuori.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io temo che per nek si siano falsati i voti. Come ha fatto a finire dal nono posto ai primi tre?



Il computer aveva invertito il suo nome con quello di Nina Zilli. Credibile visto che entrambi cominciano per N.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io temo che per nek si siano falsati i voti. Come ha fatto a finire dal nono posto ai primi tre?



boh, hanno cannato con la grafica, infatti dopo s'è impallato tutto. 
a meno che non fosse tutto già stabilito.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vinceranno i tre .....



http://www.milanworld.net/il-volo-con-grande-amore-vince-sanremo-2015-video-vt25719.html#post642168


----------



## Morghot (15 Febbraio 2015)

Certo che quello con gli occhiali ispira un odio profondissimo.


----------

